# 乾爸(干爸), 乾媽(干妈)



## PeachYoghurt

Hi all! 请教一下中文有“干爹”这一说法，不知相应的英文表达是什么？和foster father 是否是一个意思呢？谢谢！
这里的“干爹” 是its traditional meaning.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

sugar daddy....


----------



## PeachYoghurt

retrogradedwithwind said:


> sugar daddy....


这里想表达的“干爹”是traditional meaning，没有special meaning, can you give me some advice?


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

我觉得在西方不存在“义父-义子”关系，所以肯定没有对应词汇了。
比较类似的是：教父?


----------



## brofeelgood

retrogradedwithwind said:


> sugar daddy....






retrogradedwithwind said:


> 比较类似的是：教父?


 godfather.


----------



## PeachYoghurt

Thank you guys, it's helpful!


----------



## aesir

[Moderator's Note: Merged with a previous thread]
Hello: How would one translate 乾爸/干爸 & 乾媽/干妈 into English? Based on my research, "godfather" & "godmother" are not the correct translations because the terms have nothing to do with religion. Thanks!


----------



## philchinamusical

I've answered similar question on Zhihu.com. My opinion is that there is no simple translations as you don't have that concepts in western countries.

So my suggestion is to say "This gentleman/lady is very close to me, like a godfather/godmother to me."


----------



## aesir

Thank you!


----------



## philchinamusical

Actually, would it be possible that we "create" some words to describe such a relationship?

What about "patron-father/mother"?


----------



## aesir

How about "quasi-father" and "quasi-mother"?


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

义父义子的义，或许是假的意思。也有假子一说。或许可以从假的这个意义上思考。

fake father 
false son 
这两个？


----------



## SimonTsai

Maybe '_pseudo-dad_'?

(I am not 100% sure of the answer, so let's wait and see what English natives or achievers would comment.)


----------



## Skatinginbc

It really depends on the context and the  audience.  A 乾爹 may be practically a "sugar daddy", an "informal adopter", a "father figure", a "pseudo father", or something else (e.g., a "nominal father").  You may even call it a "sworn father" in a martial arts novel.  For general purposes, I think "godfather" may fill the bill.


----------



## aesir

Thank you all once again !!!


----------



## ya256644

這個問題挺有趣，我們很少需要用英文表達這個詞，英語圈也似乎沒這個概念
不過，香港的政府文件和法律裏有 誼父/誼母/誼父母 一詞，對應的英文一律是 godfather/godmother/godparent according to Chinese customs
所以，"乾爹" 可以叫做 godfather ，但最好附加説明這不同於西方的"教父"


----------



## aesir

It's good to know that in Hong Kong 誼父 & 誼母 are used instead. Thank you!


----------

